# Need a new perfume



## madkitty (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok so at the moment I ahve the following:
Chanel no5
Hypnotic Posion
Guerlain Insolence - wow this is lush!
YSL Paris
Paris Roses

I want something that has a really distinct smell but always find that I end up smelling so many different perfumes that I get confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have had in the past all the JLo's and dont like Live or the newer one.

Any ideas?


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

Marc Jacobs? You seem to like very classic fragrances, and that's one that I really like. 

Also, Chance, by Chanel.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 15, 2006)

Shalimar?  Or maybe Amarige or the newer one Amarige Mariage by Givenchy?  Give those a sniff at your local counter!


----------



## Katja (Dec 15, 2006)

*Madkitty:  When I go perfume testing, I take a bunch of those little papers, and I have a pen handy.  I make sure to let the perfume lady know that I'm not interested in buying, but I am very interested in testing, so the staff doesn't bombard me with their opinions.

So then I spray one of the papers, let it set, and then give it a sniff.  If it is something I might relatively like, then I write the name of the fragrance and brand on the paper.  I sniff the coffee beans, then proceed to another fragrance.  

I understand that paper isn't what you should go by when you do scents, but it does give you a rough odor and idea of what it would smell like in general.  After you find a few perfumes you 'think' will compliment your chemistry, pick ONE that you would like to test on yourself (don't apply any fragrance before you go testing).  Then (from a lady at Nordstrom) you should "Spritz, spritz, spritz, spritz, spritz" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (referring to your wrists, your neck, the nape, and your knuckles).  After you try one the ONE perfume, make sure to review it on here or wherever, so you have a log of which ones you've tried and your thoughts on how it set with your chemisty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually do not exceed over 10 perfumes in one testing because my nose feels like it's gonna fall off and a headache ensues.  But sometimes it's really hard to pick just ONE to try in that day.

Some perfumes I tested and I want to try:

Giorgio Armani 'Aqua Di Gio'
Calvin Klein 'Euphoria'
Nanette Lepore 'Shanghai Butterfly'
Philosophy 'Falling in Love'
Moschino 'I Love love'

I also just tried the newest Juicy Couture, which is amazing on paper, but not as striking on me.  If I had the cash, I'd buy it anyways, because it's a nice floral, but it sets with a hint of vanilla creme brulee.  AND it's really feminine, but sexy and classy.

My boyfriend absolutely loves Armani Mania Women.  It is a different scent for me, but I love it.  Also, another winner on me is Innocent Angel by Thierry Muegler (sp??).  *


----------



## madkitty (Dec 15, 2006)

coffee beans now thats interesting - I always wondered what could clear your nose...do you carry them round with you LOL

I also never knew about putting perfume on your knuckles!!!


----------



## Katja (Dec 15, 2006)

*Yeah, for some reason it's sets really nice on the knuckles.  I only do a little though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol, no I don't carry around coffee beans, but that is a good idea for when you go perfume testing and they don't have coffee beans around.  I usually go to Nordstrom to perfume test only because they don't hassle you as much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the Nordstrom I go to has coffee beans. 

But thanks for that idea to carry around the coffee beans. lol  I will probably get one of my old Body shop body butter containers (the small one) and put some in there.  That would be cool.  And sort of deranged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck, and let us know what you end up with!!*


----------

